# WIG CHALLENGE 2011



## CurliDiva (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello Lovely Ladies!

I'm starting the WIG CHALLENGE 2011 sign-up early!

TO ALL MY 2010 WIG CHALLENGERS - YOU WORE THOSE WIGS WITH FIERCENESS and ACHIEVED AMAZING GROWTH – LET’S KEEP IT GOING! 

For any newcomers, the wig challenge is very EASY..........just *wear a Full Wig, Half Wig, Fall (which is a phony ponytail or bun), Lace wig, or a Lacefront as your PROTECTIVE STYLE of choice..................*while taking care of your “*real*” hair underneath for maximum growth and hair health!

The WIG challenge blends with others challenges easily -- such as with the Bootcamp, Deep Conditioning, Scalp Massage, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation -- since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

*The CHALLENGE GUIDELINES (hate the idea of rules, so let’s call them guidelines):* 
• The Challenge is in effect from Jan 1st - Dec 31st, 2011 (you can join at any time) 
• WIG means any full wig, half wig, full lace wig, or a lace fronts (NOT anything attached to your scalp like twists, braided extensions or weaves)
• Wigs are your protective style of choice (most of the time), but you can take as many breaks as you want - just pull it off whenever you want to see and touch your hair! 
• You *MUST *take care of your hair and scalp underneath (this challenge is about progress, not a styling crutch) our ultimate goal is healthy, long REAL hair! 
• Keep in touch, ask questions, share advice and let us know how you're doing at least once per month! 

Since the list of the current participants is HUGE and still growing, I will post NAMES in the following *four* posts. Just post or PM me to have your name added or removed!
Please feel free to post your regimen, progress updates, or any wig-related questions or comments. Also, please remember there is a wealth of information in the WIG CHALLENGE 2008, 2009, and 2010 threads.

Happy New Year and Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 6, 2010)

*Current WIG challengers: *

• CurliDiva 
• A10derRoni 
• Aa9746 
• Abordeaux 
• Adequate 
• Aggie 
• Ajacks 
• Ajoyfuljoy 
• Alilfireball 
• Almond Eyes 
• Almondjoi85 
• Alli77 
• All Me 
• Anatomicallycorrect
• Ang3l_23
• Anew
• Angel of the North 
• Angenoir 
• Anhdds2011 
• Annieup 
• Apemay1969 
• Aquariangirl 
• Ariana4000 
• Arosieworld 
• A_shoe_6307
• AtlantaJJ 
• Atweety 
• AveOne 
• Avia62 
• Auntysmoky 
• Aymone 
• 2bmrspotts 
• 2buttonsnow3 
• Baby-Dee04 
• BackToMyRoots 
• Balancegoals2009
• BEAUTIFULBLACKHAIR 
• BeautyFul-LDJ 
• Bee 
• Bellacreole
• BellaLunie
• Bellesocialite
• BelleTiaMarie
• Beverly Ann Properties
• Bllezangra826 
• BklynHeart 
• Blackrican 
• Blackoutzangel05 
• Blaq-N-GoLd 
• BlkHoneyLuv2U
• BlkOnyx488 
• BlueDiamond0829
• Bluetopia 
• Bmoreflygirl 
• Bmoretiger 
• Bnster 
• BotanyGrl 
• Bravenewgirl87 
• Bronzehair 
• BrooklynSouth 
• Bublin 
• 2cool4u 
• CaliJen 
• Candie19 
• CandiedLipgloss 
• Caramelty 
• Caribgirl 
• Caribbean Queen
• Carlana25 
• Carletta 
• Caramela 
• Carisa
• Carlana25
• CarmelHottieUK
• Carrie 
• CecePassion 
• Chavascandy 
• CHEEKQUEEN 
• Chica Canella 
• Christa438 
• ChikaChika 
• Chocostudent 
• Cicilypayne 
• Classimani713 
• CleanHeart25 
• Cmesweet 
• Cocoberry10 
• CocoRica 
• Conskeeted 
• CourtneyD
• Cubanit 
• CurlyJ 
• Dabashmentlady 
• Daisimae 
• DalGal 
• Damarc94 
• Dannibear86
• Dany06 
• Darklovely913 
• DarlingDiva 
• Drtondalia 
• Dapper 
• DCBrown 
• Dee 
• Den1 
• Deola 
• Diamond42377 
• Diamond75 
• Disorted Barbie
• DivineFavor 
• DivaD04 
• DivaStyle
• Dreamin 
• DTWgrl 
• Duchesse 
• 4everbeautifull1
• Eajaye2u 
• Ebaby 
• Ebonybunny
• Ekaette 
• Ella 
• Ellcee34 
• Ellehair
• EMJazzy 
• Evalina1 
• Evallusion 
• Eyunka 
• Fabu-lass 
• Fatimablush
• Fashion Star 
• Femalegold 
• Fiercediva
• FilthyFresh 
• Flower 
• Forever In Bloom 
• From36to38 
• FyneNJChic 
• Gabulldawg 
• Gabby1 
• Gelati 
• Gentleness8 
• Glamazon386 
• GlamChick84 
• GodsFavoriteDiva
• Gods Promises 
• Goodies 
• GraceUnderFire 
• GradyGirl 
• GrowthbyForce
• Growinghealthyhair 
• Guitarheroqueen
• Hair4romheaven
• HaleeJ 
• Hautia 
• Healthyhair
• Hil84figer 
• HonieB1 
• Hopeful 
• Hottopic 
• Ibeleevenme
• IDareT'sHair 
• ImaBoss 
• ImFree27 
• Imoan
• InNeedofHairapy 
• Iri9109
• Isawstars 
• I-sing
• Itsmetwig


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 6, 2010)

*Continued list of current challengers: *

• Jaded Faerie 
• Jakibro 
• JamercianGurl 
• Jamaicasmodona
• Jaybirdnflight 
• JDUB 
• Jeech
• Jenaee 
• Jetblackhair 
• JGG 
• Joyousnerd 
• JTurner 
• JusticeFighter1913
• JusticeWifey 
• Kacie 
• Kally 
• KansasCityGal 
• Kathryn 
• KatKronicles 
• Karma1981 
• Katote 
• KColbert
• Keedah 
• Keioni's Mom 
• KelKel 
• Kels823 
• kimistry 
• kriolagirl 
• krissyPrissy
• Kurlybella
• LaBellaDonV 
• LadyEsquire 
• LadyofVirtue 
• LadyRaider 
• LadySpeedstick (aka Lady S)
• LHalee 
• LaMaria211
• LengthHangin_2010
• LittleMissScientist 
• Ljamie4
• LJewel 
• Lp318lp 
• Locabouthair 
• Locfreeme 
• LondonJakki 
• Loved 
• LovelyH 
• Lovleylocks
• Loves Harmony 
• LuciousLockedDoc 
• Luckymonkey1307 
• lwilliams1922
• Lydc 
• MakeupGirl
• MamaBraidedIt 
• Mama Cita 
• Maleucia 
• Mamaceta 
• Manushka 
• Meaganita 
• Metro QT 
• MidBackCrisis 
• Minny 
• Mistee11 
• Missbobbie 
• MissConstrue 
• Miss Fallon 
• Miss New-New 
• MissNurseLady 
• MissTical 
• MissTobz 
• MJ
• Mocha.li 
• MochaEyeCandy 
• MonaRae 
• MonieLuv 
• Moonglowdiva 
• MoreHairPlease 
• Motherx2esq 
• MrsdeReyes 
• MrzLadyBugg 
• MsCocoFace 
• Ms Bttrfly23 
• Ms B_Haven06
• MsDeevee 
• Ms Lala 
• MsLizziA 
• MsLondon 
• MsMaysRus 
• MsNewNew 
• Ms.Nigeria 
• MsOmri 
• MsOttienelson 
• MsPortugal 
• MsSharee06 
• MsTiki
• Mz Brown 
• Mz New New 
• Mzsophisticated26 
• Nakialovesshoes 
• NantanYah 
• NappturalWomyn 
• NappyParadise 
• NappyRina 
• Natasha2005 
• NaturalgurlAZ 
• NaturallyVoguish 
• Naturalwomann67
• NClady 
• NCRapunzel 
• Neala21
• Nfynit812 
• Nice Lady 
• Niesy942 
• Nikki2229 
• NIMOLU 
• Niva 
• Nixx 
• NJ n ATL76 
• Noirfille08
• Noodle Mama 
• Nomoweavesfome
• Nouvelle 
• Nubiangoddess3 
• Nya33
• Nychaelasymone 
• NyCutiepie


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 6, 2010)

*Continued list of current challengers: *
• Ocean74 
• Onyxmin 
• Opalsunset 
• Oyekade 
• Pamsc29210 
• PetiteNunique
• Pirouette 
• PittiPat 
• Platinum 
• Plzgrow 
• PMSC29210 
• Poetess232 
• PoetryGirl 
• PretiGyal 
• Prettyeyes 
• Prettyeyez0724 
• PrettyBlackHair 
• ProjectWLhair
• Quita 
• Ramya 
• Renae226 
• Reese77 
• RelaxerRehab 
• Rhlong


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 6, 2010)

*Continued list of current challengers: *
• S4LH 
• Sanndy 
• ScarletPhoenix 
• Secretrose 
• Seeking8Rights
• Seemegrow 
• SelfStyled 
• SexyLongLegs 
• SexyScorpio 
• SexySin985 
• Shatarip 
• Shenitab 
• Shibababy 
• Shirah 
• Shopgalore
• Shun34
• SignatureBeauty 
• Silknaps 
• Sj11987 
• Slimdownconnie
• Slimzz 
• Smilin1976 
• Smwrigh3
• SNyeema 
• Splendid10 
• SoSoChic 
• Soun
• SouthernBeauty 
• SouthernGirl4Ever 
• SouthernJewel 
• 81 Stardust 
• S_Terry 
• Stephshe 
• Sthrnlady
• StunningEssence 
• SuchMagnificance 
• Sugarbaby 
• SugarHoneyIceTea 
• Sunkist Diva
• Surete 
• Suzieq 
• Swalker31 
• Sweetpeadst 
• SweetB 
• SwtnLow 
• Sxyleogrl
• Talata 
• Tanji 
• Tatambabyy 
• Tazzydennis 
• Teenie 
• TexasQT 
• ThatJerseyGirl 
• tHeHaIRaB
• The Savy Sistah 
• The_Sweetest_Berry 
• Tiffcurl 
• Tif392002 
• Toinette
• Tonia682
• Topsyturvy86 
• Trendsetta25 
• Treasure2k6 
• Trini_rican 
• Trinity05 
• Trishjohnson85 
• Tru2me 
• Trying2grow 
• Tyefrmy 
• Val 
• Vestaluv1 
• VintageQueen
• Virgo_Chinwe
• VirGoViXxEn
• Urban
• WaitingtoGrow 
• Wandabee
• Wanji 
• Wannabelong 
• WhipEffectz1 
• WhitneySimone 
• Wildchild 
• Yemaya 
• Yodie 
• Yvonne 
• Zabrinnna


----------



## toinette (Dec 6, 2010)

I am in. I ordered three lace front wigs from ebonyline.com on Black Friday and hopefully i get them this week. I am also using these wigs to transition. My last relaxer was mid-August.

Janet Collection Full Lace Wig - LEXY
Freetress Equal Lace Front Wig - Lady Michelle
Freetress Equal Lace Front Wig - MARIAH


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm out. I'm could never find a wig that looked natural on me and besides, I'm awful at these challenges.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 6, 2010)

i'm in
my scalp couldnt do braids

SOMEONE PLEEEEEEEEZE HELP ME FIND A NATURAL LOOKING CURLY HALF WIG:-(


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 6, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i'm in
> my scalp couldnt do braids
> 
> SOMEONE PLEEEEEEEEZE HELP ME FIND A NATURAL LOOKING CURLY HALF WIG:-(



Im wearing the LaJay Half wig. Check out my fotki under Half Wig/PS to see pics.


----------



## Anew (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in *on the sidelines though*

I'm wigging it up for 2011

I just ordered another Tammy, need to get about 4 or 5 more lol.. and I ordered a full wig with bangs, long hair for nights on the town

I keep my hair in pixie braids underneath and wash, DC, condition and moisturize as needed. 

Take the braids down after 2 weeks and repeat


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm already in the HYH challenge so I'll be cheering everyone on from the sidelines!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 6, 2010)

i don't understand, there are like 400 challengers ? is this long list the challengers list o_o ?


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 7, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> i don't understand, there are like 400 challengers ? is this long list the challengers list o_o ?


 
Its easier to have people pm me that they want to be taken off (only a few) the list than to have all "400" emailing me to add them back on for 2011 from last year.....

I broke up this list into (4) post because I ran out of space in 2010 and couldn't add new names - THERE ARE LOTS, LOTS OF WOMEN WIGGING IT!


----------



## ellehair (Dec 7, 2010)

Sign me up, I'm in.. i just need to stick to one or 2 wigs.. i get so overwelmed and over do it each year.. Right now im in 1st lady quick weave home made stocking cap wig..they generally last about 2 weeks to 3 weeks at a time before the glue becomes undone and then I make another one..  Im almost APL sb by my next relaxer and my goal is BSL, will wig it up until then, hopefully will make it by the end of 2011..


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm already in the HYH challenge so I'll be cheering everyone on from the sidelines!




I am going to second this  I will definitely be looking on from the sidelines but limited myself to 3 challenges this coming year and I am already at my limit.  

will be reading all post    and rocking my LF and wigs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm in.  Will continuing Wiggin' It!

Thanks CurliDiva!


----------



## Lady S (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in.  After "Loc Fail 2010" there will be chopping, I assure you.  Plus wigs are fun, protective styles, and extra heat during the winter.  

I've got my greedy little eyes on Janet Collections First Lady Whole Lace Wig.

ETA: I used to be Lady Speedstick, so you don't have to edit the list if you don't want to OP.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 12, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i'm in
> my scalp couldnt do braids
> 
> SOMEONE PLEEEEEEEEZE HELP ME FIND A NATURAL LOOKING CURLY HALF WIG:-(


 
If you're willing to consider wavy instead of curly, this is my fave 1/2 wig. Motown Tress LG-61. I'm wearing it in my Avi and get lots of compliments.


----------



## Lady S (Dec 12, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i'm in
> my scalp couldnt do braids
> 
> SOMEONE PLEEEEEEEEZE HELP ME FIND A NATURAL LOOKING CURLY HALF WIG:-(



It's a Wig Cap Weave Human Hair Swirls & Curls - Afro Curl | Human Hair Wig | Wigs  Take a look at this one.  Just a heads up, with this site you have to scroll down before you see the picture.  

I wish I had gotten that one instead of the straw curl one.  

ETA:  Oops, you did say half-wig didn't you?  That's still a cool wig, though.  You gotta admit.     What about this Outre Quick Weave Synthetic Hair Half Wig - Nita | Synthetic Hair Half Wig | Wigs?  Or this?  Sensationnel Totally Instant Weave Synthetic Half Wig - HZ A043 | Synthetic Hair Half Wig | Wigs


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in there like swimwear.

Just got Oakland Girl by Freetress (again) and I'm still loving it.


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yay, I can't wait to meet new hair goals with my wig in 2011!!


----------



## petiteNunique (Dec 12, 2010)

I would like to join also!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in...Here's what I'm wearing now (on the far left)


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 15, 2010)

i wanna join!


----------



## Carisa (Dec 15, 2010)

Im in! I will be full wiggin it all year!


----------



## BklynHeart (Dec 15, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i'm in
> my scalp couldnt do braids
> 
> SOMEONE PLEEEEEEEEZE HELP ME FIND A NATURAL LOOKING CURLY HALF WIG:-(


 I bought Monroe Girl by Freetress. It was great. Just plopped it on my head, finger combed it, and went on my way.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm still in it for 2011, I still rock my half wigs majority of the month, I rarely wear my hair out. I will try to post more updates this year


----------



## kcbelle925 (Dec 15, 2010)

Please add me.

I'll be alternating between Freetress Dallas Girl and Motown Tress Patchy and any new ones I may come across within the year.

This is my very first challenge. Pretty excited!


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 17, 2010)

i got my wigs ready!!!


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 20, 2010)

i'm getting my halleys curls 1/2 wig in january, but i ordered Outre Tammy over the weekend to hold me over until then...it was $22 & some change w/ shipping from apexhairs


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 20, 2010)

Joining this challenge. Trying to get to "U" shaped MBL..I cut the tail off in my siggy pick. I will be wigging it up religiously until about march so I can do a length check. From that point on, I will be alternating my half wigs in every 2 weeks into my regimen.


----------



## naturalwomann67 (Dec 22, 2010)

i'm in!  just chopped off mid-back length locs in August and have just been slappin on wigs without really taking care of my hair.  i wash and condition every week, let it air dry, and throw on one of my many wigs.  still trying to find a signature look.  i like the human hair ones...all of my synthetics are too doggone shiny!  rockin it's a cap weave human hair 1012 at the moment.  not in love with it though.


----------



## I-sing (Dec 22, 2010)

i would love to join you new to LHCF lookig forward to the assistance.  getting to the regimen and pulling it all together thanks this will help me stick to it! you girls ROCK!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey ladies,

We have a week before 2011, and I thought now is a great time to get your WIG look on point. Could we share some WIG tips or lessons learned that have upped for your WIG game?


----------



## KurleeK5 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am new to wig wearing and I just got a half wig and would love some tips especially on how to blend the front in. Do you ladies use the combs that come in the wig? and how do you typically wear your hair under it? i was considerings braiding and baggying every other day.


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 23, 2010)

i just got tammy...i got 1b...the color matches...but in hair that long i think i prefer a darker color...anyways i threw it on real quick but i didnt have on a cap or anything so i'm about to cowash and throw some plaits in and then report back lol

eta: pics:

i didnt blend at all...i just put it on to test it out...i have a satin scarf/durag underneath...i need to get a wig cap

















i didnt braid my hair up underneath so i took it off cuz if my hair dried scrunched up like that, its no way i would be able to detangle it


----------



## NYDee (Dec 23, 2010)

Please add me.
I'm going back to my wig in 2011. I wore it for two years straight and stopped this year. For some reason I started feeling self conscious whenever I think of wearing it gain. Well I'm determined to retain maximum length in 2011 so I don't care anymore.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 23, 2010)

NYDEE..Im in the same boat as you. I have been wearing wigs for two years. My hair has grown from damaged nl to thick 4a about 2 inches from APL. I want to try curly styles with my real hair b/c im so tired of wigs, but im afraid i wont retain the same amount of length..decisions..decisions. Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 23, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> We have a week before 2011, and I thought now is a great time to get your WIG look on point. Could we share some WIG tips or lessons learned that have upped for your WIG game?



Lesson learned for me is to keep the loose ends of my braids tucked away so it doesn't rub on my wig cap.


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 23, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> NYDEE..Im in the same boat as you. I have been wearing wigs for two years. My hair has grown from damaged nl to thick 4a about 2 inches from APL. I want to try curly styles with my real hair b/c im so tired of wigs, but im afraid i wont retain the same amount of length..decisions..decisions. Good luck to everyone!!!!


  I know how u feel.  I'm going to stick it out some more only because I keep reaching hair goal length each year. I'm wearing my hair out these last few weeks in Dec. then it's back to the wigs for me.  Good luck to u too!!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would like to join! I am already in the LadyPanialo's Deep Moisture Method, braid it up challenge, Hide your hair challenge, and now this one.... see how they all work in to one thing! lol 

Here is my regimen since September! 

What is your PS of choice? Half wigs lace front (mostly lacefronts)
Are you natural or relaxed? I am 16 months post relaxer...thinking of BC'in in Dec 2011
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? ORS replenishing conditioner or aussie moist 3 minute miracle 
What are you using to seal before braiding? JBCO or grapeseed oil,coconut oill, olive oil if all else fails! 
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Aloe Vera juice and glyercin 
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? ORS Olive oil mositrizer in bottle and/or S-curl
How often will you wash? What method? What products? I will wash once a week with dulited products, Creme of Nature Shampoo, ORS replensihing pack,  HE long term relationship leave in
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Aphogee reconstructor every 4-8 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? Wild Growth Hair oil and Wheat gream oil 
__________________


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> Lesson learned for me is to* keep the loose ends of my braids tucked away* so it doesn't rub on my wig cap.


 
I totally AGREE! I also always cut out the combs (just use a few bobby pins) and use a silky cap or doo-rag to protect my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

Curlidiva I hope you don't mine me chatting in every now an again (or maybe every day LOL) 

Actually for me I cut out the combs too, I use my seam ripper and remove them. I love my human hair wigs and lace fronts. 

What I am doing right now is giving my hair a break until January 4th of 2011. I will braid it up for 3 weeks-21 days and leave it out to baby for the next 9-10 days  
I have 50-11 wigs and want more LOL. I am MBL and want Full WL  
I doubt I will leave the wigs alone when I get there


----------



## tru2me (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in!  I'm currently wearing Freetress Keyshia.


----------



## Diamond75 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm subscribing for now. I don't know how long I can rock a wig, but I did try on a curly half wig that I like.

Looking at some of your signature line photos, I might just give it a try, doing it a week at a time.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 28, 2010)

I would like to join. Wigs are my normal style during the winter and I will be back in the Mid Jan when school starts. I'm giving my real hair a rest right now.


----------



## tonia682 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in!!! I BCd on the 19th to get rid of the relaxed ends. Now I'm looking for length and will use wigs to get there!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi guys! Count me back in! I am still wigging it and will probably be doing so until I reach my goal length...I have so many wigs in my stash right now and about to order some more..thinking I might switch it up a little bit and order a shoulder length wig.. I'll be back to link what I brought and show my starting length!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am wearing Solange by Sensationnel at the moment....


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 9, 2011)

Solange looks so natural on you Ms B Haven and it's very pretty!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Jetblackhair said:


> Solange looks so natural on you Ms B Haven and it's very pretty!


 
You think so, I kinda felt weird wearing her. Cause it so much hair, but I really like her.


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 10, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You think so, I kinda felt weird wearing her. Cause it so much hair, but I really like her.



Yes it does look nice on u. Is it a lace front?

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 10, 2011)

Waiting on freetress dallas girl and outre jessica..should be coming in today..wigging till my bday next month..

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 10, 2011)

I will lurk as wigs are already my PS of choice and I think I was in this challenge last year.  I will continue to gain inspiration from you lovely ladies.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in. I took a week off last week so I could see my own hair.  Now, I'm back on track and wiggin it daily. How's it going for you?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Yes it does look nice on u. Is it a lace front?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Yes ma'am it is....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 11, 2011)

Solange is really growing on me, which is good so I wont be soooo nervous to wear her at school. I just been bunning underneath cause its easier for me to cowash, moisture, and seal throughly.

I will be cowashing tonight using Salon Care Honey & Almond Conditioner from Sally's, while trying to wash out my henna. Tomorrow I will DC....


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im in! Wearing a half wig at the moment but i have a really small part of my hairline out.

I'm noy using any heat at all on my hairline.

Moisturise with Ors twice daily apply mizani h20 evening and JBCO to my temples and nape.

Ive decided to ditch the wig cap and wear satin cap under my wig, i have noticed a huge improvement.


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!!  

I'm joining this challenge. I am a newbie both to this site and to using wigs. After seraching far and wide for a half wig that would be a good look for me I wound up getting this random one last night after work from a BSS close to my job. I think it looks great on me and I am comfortable in it and it blends so well.

Just a few questions though:

What is the best thing to cover my hair with under the wig?

Is using the combs a bad thing?

How long do they ususally last?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 12, 2011)

where you ladies getting your satin caps from ???  Online or London vendors would be great.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 12, 2011)

Just a few questions though:

What is the best thing to cover my hair with under the wig?

Normally, I just wear a flesh-colored wig cap for a natural looking parts with my full lace wig OR a satin cap (gentler) under regular wigs.

Is using the combs a bad thing?

I always remove the combs and just bobby pin my wigs in place with no problems!

How long do they ususally last?

How long your wig lasts really depends on how well you care for it! 

If you treat any wig (human hair or synthetic) like crap, it will start to look like crap. But here are my tips to extend the life of a wig:

If you love a wig style – buy TWO. By alternating wearing both wigs at the same time, you will look fabulous while extending the life of each. 

The worst is wearing a wig that looks like it “died” on your head, just because you haven’t bought a replacement unit yet.

Use a WIG HEAD to store the wig you are wearing day-to-day. Don’t leave it leaving around to lose it shape and get tangled.

Completely DRY your wig after washing and conditioning before trying to comb or brush the strands.

Do a Fabric Softener SOAK (1 part fabric softener/2 part water) regularly to revive any wig – human or synthetic. Again, let your wig dry completely before trying to comb or brush.

All the same “be gentle” with your hair rules also applies to a wig! This is a great opportunity to practice (and prefect) how you handle/treat LONG HAIR!


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 12, 2011)

Heres a pic of my current half wig curly ones suit me better and i find the older they get the better they look!


----------



## Diamond75 (Jan 12, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I'm joining this challenge. I am a newbie both to this site and to using wigs. After seraching far and wide for a half wig that would be a good look for me I wound up getting this random one last night after work from a BSS close to my job. I think it looks great on me and I am comfortable in it and it blends so well.
> 
> ...


 
You're a lot further than I am in the wig department, but I just wanted to let you know how good that looks on you!


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jan 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Curlidiva I hope you don't mine me chatting in every now an again (or maybe every day LOL)
> 
> Actually for me I cut out the combs too, I use my seam ripper and remove them. I love my human hair wigs and lace fronts.
> 
> ...



I love this wig! I have it in 1B


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 12, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I'm joining this challenge. I am a newbie both to this site and to using wigs. After seraching far and wide for a half wig that would be a good look for me I wound up getting this random one last night after work from a BSS close to my job. I think it looks great on me and I am comfortable in it and it blends so well.
> 
> ...



Hi lady, I agree, the wig looks great on you Drtondalia!  As far as your questions, I don't have anything to add.   Curlidiva's advice is great!


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 13, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yes ma'am it is....


 

Wow no idea it was a lace front ,it looks fab on you!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2011)

AlwaysSearching said:


> I love this wig! I have it in 1B



I am glad to hear the darker color is liked by someone, I read the reviews and seems everyone who got a 1 or 1b was so unhappy.

I have her in a 1b/30 and 4/30

I think the quality of their wigs are good, I don't experience shedding or clumps falling out.  

Blair is hot  I have always wanted a bob!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2011)

Checking In Ladies......Happy New Year!

Still Wiggin' it Daily M-F 8:00 - 5:00 (not so much on the weekends).

Was gone pick up a Fresh One for the New Year, (to return to work in) but didn't get it before 01-01 (my own personal no-buy for the month of January).  

I'll pick up one in February.


----------



## Lady S (Jan 13, 2011)

I have this really nice whole lace wig from Janet Collection that I'm just staring at, because I need to buy a flesh colored wig cap that'll fit my huge head.  For now, sporting half wigs.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nya33 said:


> Wow no idea it was a lace front ,it looks fab on you!


 
Im blushing....:blush3:


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm still  in, and still wearing half wig Tammy. 
I retained lots of length in 5-6 months.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 15, 2011)

i just got another 1/2 wig called everdream 1021...it was some random one i found in the BSS because i think my tammy is too light and i needed something quick and that was the best looking one they had in the store and it was the last one so i got it...it looks pretty much the exact same as tammy but i think its a lil longer and the waves might be a tad more defined but its still great for naturals...i thought it would be crap b/c i never heard of the brand, but phillydiva and a couple other ppl did reviews and liked it
YouTube - Everdream Instant Cap 1021

eta pics


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 15, 2011)

What is the consensus on baby hair? I have always worn my hair down around my face but now that I'm wearing the half wig I'm just wondering if I should be slicking something down in the front. 
Maybe I'm just bored .


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 15, 2011)

I ordered some wig shampoo but it hasnt come in yet.  Can I use regular sulfate free shampoo?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 16, 2011)

bump...............................


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2011)

Lady S said:


> I have this really nice whole lace wig from Janet Collection that I'm just staring at, because I need to buy a *flesh colored wig cap* that'll fit my huge head. For now, sporting half wigs.


 
Hey Lady S,

I recently discovered that the "leg opening"of panty hose works great a wig cap for me under my full lace wig. 

I had trouble with regular wig cap slipping back (must have a big head) and the elastic portion was always slightly a different color than the rest of the cap.

This area of the panty hose is super comfortable and stays put better.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> I ordered some wig shampoo but it hasnt come in yet. Can I use regular sulfate free shampoo?


 
Hi SouthernStunner,

I don't use any special wig products on my wigs........just my normal products.

You should be fine, but please remember to condition the hair fibers afterwards.


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 17, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> What is the consensus on baby hair? I have always worn my hair down around my face but now that I'm wearing the half wig I'm just wondering if I should be slicking something down in the front.
> Maybe I'm just bored .


 

I just use moisturiser and JBCO. I'm tending to wear wigs that do not need any blending with flat ironing as thats more manipulation especially when i have the weakest part of my hair out (temples).


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 17, 2011)

Still wearing my lacefront but i plan on buying a regular wig by the end of the week, i want something with bangs.


----------



## katote (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm still wigging it!  I am noticing some breakage around my hairline.  I only use the nylon wig cap and the mesh weave cap over the wig cap.  I typically apply a moisturizer before putting on my wig cap.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Beany (Jan 17, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Still wearing my lacefront but i plan on buying a regular wig by the end of the week, i want something with bangs.


 

I have 5 (yes F-I-V-E) Manhattan Girl wigs by Freetress. I love it so. 

Freetress Fullcap Band Wig - MANHATTAN GIRL


----------



## Lady S (Jan 17, 2011)

katote said:


> I'm still wigging it!  I am noticing some breakage around my hairline.  I only use the nylon wig cap and the mesh weave cap over the wig cap.  I typically apply a moisturizer before putting on my wig cap.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?



Are you using the combs?  Those can eat up a hairline.


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 18, 2011)

I just purchased a glueless lace front and I would like to know what you ladies are using to protect your hairline while wearing wigs?


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like to start the challenge again. 

I have some challenges! My hair is very dense, between apl and bsl, natural 3c/4a/4b. I have a big head and big hair! 

I like wigs, don't know how to cornrow and find wearing one painful now-especialy at edges. Half wigs only seem to work...but my edges/nape/crown are slightly thinning from combs in wigs/ponytails and headbands from puffs. 

Just trying to find some healthy tactics to relieve my edges/nape/crown and leave my hair alone! I'm at a crossroads with my hair trying to figure out what to do with all of it-I want waist length! I figure wigging it well help me decide.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm currently wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress (this is my 2nd one)  I heart Freetress so far.

Just ordered 3 more and I'm awaiting their arrival:

Sensationnel Juniper
Sensationnel A020
Zury Eva


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 18, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i just got another 1/2 wig called everdream 1021...it was some random one i found in the BSS because i think my tammy is too light and i needed something quick and that was the best looking one they had in the store and it was the last one so i got it...it looks pretty much the exact same as tammy but i think its a lil longer and the waves might be a tad more defined but its still great for naturals...i thought it would be crap b/c i never heard of the brand, but phillydiva and a couple other ppl did reviews and liked it
> YouTube - Everdream Instant Cap 1021
> 
> eta pics


 
I luv this!! You look great!!


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi ladies 
I have some bad news....Omara is looking a mess  to me anyway. She looks fuzzily and puffaly. Everyone keeps telling me my hair looks great at work but I'm not sure if they can see the fuzzilyness that I see. Maybe I just fell too too in love with how she looked those first few days. I don't want to be like Kim from housewives popping tags on hair everyday  cause thats just wastefull. It's been like a week since I started wearing her everyday it is time to get another one?? I'm tryna stay with the same style so I wont look like I've lost my mind to my co-workers who were floored when I came in with her on. They are so used to my hair looking like Michelle Obamas everyday. Now I looking like curly Sue. I think maybe I touch it way too much. It's just getting bigger and bigger. Club big. 
Loving wigging it though. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2011)

Still wearing Solange and everyone including myself loves her. I need to make my way to get another one so I can have the back up. I cowashed today using HE HH, I am almost done with that bottle. YAYYY for me!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 20, 2011)

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

^^^ I purchased this wig and I dislike it sooo much. Its looks so wiggy...or maybe I just dont know how to wear it. Im thinking about selling it here.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 21, 2011)

Cleanheart25 said:


> I would like to start the challenge again.
> 
> I have some challenges! My hair is *very dense, between apl and bsl, natural 3c/4a/4b*. I have a big head and big hair!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Cleanheart25,

This is a great "problem" to have...but seriously your hair is beautiful! 

Have you tried gathering your hair in low bun while wet? 

I tie down my wet natural hair from bunning or french braiding with scraf so that it will dry flat. This only last a few days before it starts to puff again.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 23, 2011)

Suppose to be getting my hair cornrow so that I can wear my wig for like 3-4 weeks, by that time I will be 12 wks post and ready to relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2011)

Still Wiggin' it.  Will pick up a new one in February which will hopefully carry me through June.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2011)

I am due to come out the braids I am in on Wednesday, I will do a week of bunning and then I am back up in braids and under my Lace Front Elise  

I am still on a no buy of wigs until November for the Black Friday and Holiday deals


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2011)

Got my hair braided today, I will keep this up for about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks. I will moisturize with African Royale Braid Spray in the AM and HS 14 in 1 at night and using Hot 6 to seal. I am going to love not having to be worried about my hair, while wearing Solange.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am still going strong with my African Royale Braid Spray in the AM and HS 14 in 1 at night and using Hot 6 to seal, I did at CHI Mist to the mix to give some strength....


----------



## tropical-punch (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok. So I bought Issy by Zury to do cute buns and stuff, but before I do that, lemme show you how long she is!






Bun


----------



## Jewell (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still wiggin' it...and love the convenience.  I purchased about 4-5 wigs from Oct-Dec. 2010 as a bday gift to myself, and these will carry me through until Nov. this year, when I will be looking for more.  Since I only wear wigs Sept. through June, I don't buy any in the summer...I only shop in the Fall.  I really love the variety I have.  HHG!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2011)

tropical-punch said:


> Ok. So I bought Izzy by Zury to do cute buns and stuff, but before I do that, lemme show you how long she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey this is very cute and sleek looking....Where did you get her, Im looking online but I come up with nothing not evena YT video.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jan 27, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Hey this is very cute and sleek looking....Where did you get her, Im looking online but I come up with nothing not evena YT video.


Oh, so sorry. It's actually Issy by Zury (I spelled it with two "z"s)
I got her from samsbeauty.com


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am thinking about what wig I want to wear for Feb. Hhhhmmmm maybe Dallas Girl and another curly LF.


----------



## liljoy (Jan 30, 2011)

I want in, I just started wearing wigs, this is the one I'm wearing now.


















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would like to join!  Waiting for 2 new wigs from hairsisters to come tomorrow.


----------



## Lady S (Jan 31, 2011)

Just bought my first long (imho) traditional wig.  It's Motown Tress Patchy-6.  I hope I don't look crazy.  Also bought a short one from Freetress called "Gail."  We'll see what happens!


----------



## missjones (Jan 31, 2011)

Ladies 

I just got my first wig 





















It's Freeda in #4/27.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 2, 2011)

@ Curlidiva you mentioned in a different thread about lacefronts with soft lace.  What brands do you buy?  Do you buy it online?  I'm wearing magic lace but the lace doesn't feel soft to me so if there's something softer out there I'd like to try it.  tia


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ There are a ton of lace wig sites that sell human hair wigs with real French lace or Swiss lace (not the hard plastic "lace").

Lace Front Wigs, Lace Wigs, Lace Front Wig, Full Lace Wigs
WhatWig
Full Lace Wigs|Lace Front Wigs|Lace Wigs @ RPGSHOW
Full Lace Wig|Lace Front Wig|Full Lace Wigs order online--BestlaceWigs.com
Full Lace Wigs|Lace Front Wigs|Lace Wigs|Hair Extensions|Weave Hair|Half Wigs|Braiding Hair|Indian Remy Wigs|
misswig
California Lace Wigs, Quality Lace Wigs
Affordable lace front wigs, lace wigs, Full lace wigs.
High Quality Lace Front Wigs Accessories : Apply Affordable Wigs : De Novo Hair : Ultra Hold Wig Adhesive : Stock Lace Wig
Lace Front Wigs - Full Lace Wigs - Celebrity Lace Wigs | Zarawigs.com Premium Wig

I have *not *used any of these companies and I am not recommending them.


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 2, 2011)

Good Day Ladies!
Could anyone recommend a reliable and fast site to use to purchase synthetic wigs from. Its kinda crunch time for me as I am going away next weekend and I want a Sensational Lauren and a Freetress Gena. I've been hearing all types of bad things about certain sites taking months to deliver. I really just don't want to pay store prices because they are almost double the online prices.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 2, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Good Day Ladies!
> Could anyone recommend a reliable and fast site to use to purchase synthetic wigs from. Its kinda crunch time for me as I am going away next weekend and I want a Sensational Lauren and a Freetress Gena. I've been hearing all types of bad things about certain sites taking months to deliver. I really just don't want to pay store prices because they are almost double the online prices.



ebonyline.com & hairwigharlem.com was pretty fast for me.  The problem is with the messed up weather, you may end up w/ delayed shipping.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 2, 2011)

missjones said:


> Ladies
> 
> I just got my first wig
> 
> ...



LOL  @ the last pose.  Very cute.  I love curls.


----------



## missjones (Feb 3, 2011)

Lady S said:


> LOL  @ the last pose.  Very cute.  I love curls.



Thanks, I like the curls too. It was itchy though so I didn't wear it today . I was feeling it on the last pic


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought two new wigs today. 

Both are LaceFronts. 
I got sensationall Lauren in 1 and sensationall Jazmine in a 1B. 
I can't wait to get home to try them on!!! 

I really wanted Freetress Gena but every store I tried so far didn't have it. I am going on a cruise next week and I didn't want to chance ordering online and not getting it in time. I wasted so much time doing research to make sure I got one I would really enjoy that time got away from me. 

(I can be a wee bit controlling sometimes )

I have to cut the lace when I get home...I hope I do it right. It looks easy from what I see in all the YouTube videos.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Ladies, I have a quick question. Do any of yall box braid your hair underneath? If so are there any tips/tricks in terms of techniques in getting them to lay really flat under the wig....to get the same effect of corn-rowing the hair?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is your hair thick?
I would personally just slap a wig cap over them after M&S; then my wig.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think imma do like a quickweave on a cap for this month, just gotta find out what.


----------



## Quita3514 (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone now where I can purchase a virgin indian lacefront in the 200 dollar price range.. I like how the wigs look on sassy secret but I'm not to sure about their return policy its bothers me when companies don't stand behind their products

www.startinfromsquareone.blogspot.com


----------



## Drtondalia (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies! 

As promised here are the pics of my very first LF wig LAUREN.

I looked far and wide for a LF that I loved and this is it. 

I think I did a great job cutting the lace for my first time. I was nervous a heck. I love the curls in this wig. They are so soft and bouncy.

I had to take the hair at my temples out cause they were farther out than the edge of the wig. The only question I have is what I should do about the edges in front of my ears. The wig dosen't lay flat there. I wound up pulling out the hair there but I can't help but think I may have done something wrong. I only used the combs and the wig in general felt like it fit comfortably. Any suggestions?? Or are some LF just like that? Or is my hairline oddly shaped?? 

Either way I love it!

(Sorry about the glow in the pics. I had on this bright yellow/lime shirt and apparently it wasnt the best thing to take pics in..lol)


----------



## liljoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> As promised here are the pics of my very first LF wig LAUREN.
> 
> ...



ReAlly nice you make me wanna buy I LF wig now, lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I think imma do like a quickweave on a cap for this month, just gotta find out what.


 
Going to do Zury Ultra Body....


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Feb 9, 2011)

I definitely want to join this challenge! Right now I'm wearing different home made U part wigs and closures wigs. I apply my growth aids to my scalp every morning and moisturize and seal my braids and leave out twice daily.

Here's a pic of the wig I've been wearing recently.


----------



## constance (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd like to join. I wear a kinky curly lf most days with a scarf as a headband as I do not want to blend or do any work to achieve a natural hairline. Lazy, I know.  I was using bobby pins to secure it and just noticed that the pins have broken the hair along the hairline in 2 areas so no more bobby pins for me (breakage happened even though hair was twisted--stress is stress). Sigh. I plan on lifting the color on one of my lfs as soon as I work up the nerve--maybe in the next wk or so (from 1B to a 2).


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm wearing Juniper by Sensationnel in FS 1B/33.

I am sooo tired of wigs.  I was addicted for a while but now I want some kinky twists or box braids.  What to do what to do.....


----------



## maddie611 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im in 
cant wait . I was psing with weaves but wigs seem to be a much better alternative


----------



## Carisa (Feb 10, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I'm wearing Juniper by Sensationnel in FS 1B/33.
> 
> *I am sooo tired of wigs.* I was addicted for a while but now I want some kinky twists or box braids. What to do what to do.....


 
The bolded are my thoughts exactly!  But I will probably wear my hair out more during the summer and I can't wait.  I've been wearing wigs since august 2009 with no break


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 10, 2011)

constance said:


> I'd like to join. I wear a kinky curly lf most days with a scarf as a headband as I do not want to blend or do any work to achieve a natural hairline. Lazy, I know.* I was using bobby pins to secure it and just noticed that the pins have broken the hair along the hairline in 2 areas so no more bobby pins for me* (breakage happened even though hair was twisted--stress is stress). Sigh. I plan on lifting the color on one of my lfs as soon as I work up the nerve--maybe in the next wk or so (from 1B to a 2).


 
I have this same problem at the moment, mainly on 1 side though. So I moved the bobby pin holding spot down to my sideburns.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 17, 2011)

Wearing Janet Collection's Whole Lace Wig Called First Lady.  I'm getting a lot of compliments, but I'm struggling a little.  Most of my wigs and half-wigs are curly or wavy.  I just don't know what to do with the the straight hair all in my face.  And I may or may not be working the horse shoes hairline of doom (I'm working on it).  I'm really surprised at the number of compliments!


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 17, 2011)

So...I'm out of this challenge.  I'm just sooo friggin tired of wigs.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 17, 2011)

MISSBOSSY said:


> I definitely want to join this challenge! Right now I'm wearing different home made U part wigs and closures wigs. I apply my growth aids to my scalp every morning and moisturize and seal my braids and leave out twice daily.
> 
> Here's a pic of the wig I've been wearing recently.



MissBossy, are you the one who made that pretty wig for a girl on BHM? Sorry to put you on spot.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok do you have a tutorial on this style it is fierce. I think I need this in my life for the summer.
Thanks!



MISSBOSSY said:


> I definitely want to join this challenge! Right now I'm wearing different home made U part wigs and closures wigs. I apply my growth aids to my scalp every morning and moisturize and seal my braids and leave out twice daily.
> 
> Here's a pic of the wig I've been wearing recently.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 18, 2011)

My hair is now long enough to be put in a ponytail.  Sure, it doesn't hurt to have a couple of bobby pins on hand  but there I was today, sporting my little poofy ponytail.

Go wigs!


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Feb 20, 2011)

jamaicalovely - I think it's me. Are you talking about Ediese's or mocharoni's wigs?


Anastaja11 - I don't have a tutorial, but it's basically just a curly do with a side part and i pinned one side back with a Good Day hair pin.


----------



## missjones (Feb 20, 2011)

Sooooo I went and got another wig 






And I have another one on the way


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been wearing a human hair lace wig since 1/20/11.  I finally got the hang of it (no tape and no glue) and am comfortable with my application.






I have a curly one on the way.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 22, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I've been wearing a human hair lace wig since 1/20/11.  I finally got the hang of it (no tape and no glue) and am comfortable with my application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks so real!  Who's it by?


----------



## PracticallyMe (Feb 22, 2011)

Add me please. I've been wigging it for a while. Currently sporting Gena by Freetress. Love her, but I have 3 new wigs on the way that I will alternate for a while.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! 

It's a stock lace front (yaki bodywave), ordered from China.

I am not using them again and do not recommend them.



Lady S said:


> That looks so real!  Who's it by?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm still wigging it!

Moisturizing & Sealing twice a day.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Mar 1, 2011)

tropical-punch said:


> Ok. So I bought Issy by Zury to do cute buns and stuff, but before I do that, lemme show you how long she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY

This is just lovely!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm wearing my new custom afro curl, silk top full lace wig for the next few weeks.  

It's direct from China (lots of vendors so shop around).  

I have only had the wig on for a few days so I am not recommending them until I get some more wear out of this hair.






Glueless (no tape or glue needed)






I left my own edges out, which is possible since I do not use tape or glue.


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello Ladies!
I broke out my LF Sensationalle Lauren today. I got tired of my curly La'Omara. Plus I was buying them every two weeks. I pulled out my hair in the front and it looks so natural.


----------



## MsJellie (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been wigging it since Dec. 2010.  The pic in my avatar is the wig I'm wearing.  I like it but, like some others, I'm starting to get tired of it.  Not sure if I need a new one or what.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 17, 2011)

I am up in my wig Kay enjoying her, will rock her for 2 months, different colors of course LOL
just want to leave my hair Alone!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 17, 2011)

Last night I bought Nikki (color #2) by Freestress which is a Equal Lace Front Natural hairline wig. I’m not too such about the “natural hairline” part, but I’m in LOVE!

I'm going o tweak the hairline this week, and buy another one with stuble highlights.
This photo does not do this wig justice. This wig (the texture, density, etc..) is the closest thing I’ve ever seen to my human hair full lace wig.

P.s. *Do you guys know the difference between a lace front and a full lace wig? *I only ask because the girl at the BSS kept saying that the BSS lace fronts were “full lace” wigs. 

A lace front is just that a wig the has hair attached to small section of transparent lace (usually ear to ear – but only a few inches deep) at the front hairline (and some brands have a small section at the nape for up dos). The rest of the wig is constructed like a regular wig (wefts attached to dark, netting material. Prices usually range in the $40-100.

A FULL lace wig is constructed hairs knotted/attached with the entire cap of transparent lace (some has a stretch panel, but this is also very translucent) – no weft, no dark, netting material. These wigs have to be glued or taped down around the entire perimeter, but the edges blend into the skin to look like to is growing from the scalp. Prices usually range in $200 and up – even for synthetic hair.

I don't want anyone paying more - thinking that they are getting something that they are not.


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 25, 2011)

Www.thelacewigsstore.com

Can I get some feedback? Good? Bad? Indifferent?

Thanks ladies!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 25, 2011)

MsJellie what's the name of the wig in your avatar its very cute. thinking about doing a short curly for the summer.




MsJellie said:


> I've been wigging it since Dec. 2010. The pic in my avatar is the wig I'm wearing. I like it but, like some others, I'm starting to get tired of it. Not sure if I need a new one or what.


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 25, 2011)

EMJazzy said:


> Www.thelacewigsstore.com
> 
> Can I get some feedback? Good? Bad? Indifferent?
> 
> ...



 



Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I am still wiggin' it. This week it's under my new LF Sensationall Jasmine.
She is so long, waist length at the longest point (shaped like a V in the back).

I love her because it's giving me practice for what my own hair will be like when I get to WL which is my ultimate goal. :crossfingers:
I know my co-workers think I'm crazy because everytime my style changes it keeps getting longer and longer. 

Sunday I took out my braids, pre-pooed with my blend of oils, washed my hair with Giovanni organic something or another (I won't use this again because it felt like it stripped my hair and made it feel hard), then followed up with a 6 hour DC. 

I did a light flatiron on my hair to make it easier to braid and I think I'm at just past shoulder length!!!!

I'm so happy because now I can see for sure that all the work I'm putting in is really paying off!!! Wiggin' is really working!!


----------



## sugarwater (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been wigging on and off too, but i bought lace fronts and dont want to straighten the front of my hair just to have leave out. But i dont like the hair lines. :/ Might get some textured half wigs....


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 5, 2011)

sugarwater said:


> I've been wigging on and off too, but i bought lace fronts and dont want to straighten the front of my hair just to have leave out. But* i dont like the hair lines*. :/ Might get some textured half wigs....



I so agree. the hair lines are the worst. I take out like about 1-1/2 inches to cover it. But today I noticed that the lace was still showing even through my hair. I especially don't like this. Gotta figure out how to remedy this. Is there a way to darken the lace?? Anybody??


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is my latest from bestlacewigs.com named sw007...I love her!


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 6, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> I so agree. the hair lines are the worst. I take out like about 1-1/2 inches to cover it. *But today I noticed that the lace was still showing even through my hair.* I especially don't like this. Gotta figure out how to remedy this. Is there a way to darken the lace?? Anybody??



I know exactly what you mean- and I hate that. There sure is, you know those grey hair mascaras they sell?  I use one of those to darken the lace, before I put the wig on.  It works like a charm

Distorted Barbie that wig looks GREAT on you! How long have you had her? And, how is she holding up? Most important how do you have her attached?


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 6, 2011)

SelfStyled said:


> I know exactly what you mean- and I hate that. There sure is, you know those grey hair mascaras they sell?  I use one of those to darken the lace, before I put the wig on.  It works like a charm
> 
> Distorted Barbie that wig looks GREAT on you! How long have you had her? And, how is she holding up? Most important how do you have her attached?





Thanks SS... I've had her about a month or two, but haven't worn her that often. I've probably worn her like 6 times. She is doing well. I used the tootsie's mom method (on BHM), in which i Sewed an elastic band through the 2 ear tabs. I slide her on w/o any glue or tape, and throw a few bobby pins for some security.


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 6, 2011)

SelfStyled said:


> I know exactly what you mean- and I hate that. There sure is, you know those grey hair mascaras they sell? I use one of those to darken the lace, before I put the wig on. It works like a charm


 
So do I paint the lace edge with this stuff?


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 6, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I'm wearing my new custom afro curl, silk top full lace wig for the next few weeks.
> 
> It's direct from China (lots of vendors so shop around).
> 
> ...



THIS looks SOOOO nice on u..


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 6, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> So do I paint the lace edge with this stuff?


Yup- just put a few dab of hair mascara on, and smooth it out so it looks uniform. The only thing that stinks about this method is that it is temporary.

I was thinking of a permanent marker, but I don't wear wig caps, so I wouldn't want that residue to touch my hair.


The other alternative are monofilament wigs, that fabric is black to begin with.


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 12, 2011)

SelfStyled said:


> Yup- just put a few dab of hair mascara on, and smooth it out so it looks uniform. The only thing that stinks about this method is that it is temporary.
> 
> I was thinking of a permanent marker, but I don't wear wig caps, so I wouldn't want that residue to touch my hair.
> 
> ...


 

So I used a permanent marker and it did the trick as far as darkening it. I will try to wear it next week. I wanted to give it a chance to dry out.
I feel like a crazy person even doing this


----------



## smwrigh3 (Apr 12, 2011)

still going strong!  I m currently wearing maggi by freestress!


----------



## Msbeasley07 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am definitely in on this challenge!!  I have had enough of poor performance by licensed hair stylists and am taking control of my hair again!  However, I have elected to give my hair a break and use wigs as my protective style of choice!  My goal is 6 Months to a year of wig wearing while managing my hair back to healthy with extreme growth!


----------



## Lady S (Apr 12, 2011)

I may or may not have gone on a wig shopping spree.  I don't know. *cough*  Gotta keep the wig game after a run in with a bad dye job.  *shakes fist at Hi Rez*


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know why i'm not on this challenge. Will PM the OP. I have been wearing half wigs for a while now. Have yet to find a whole wig that doesn't look absolutely ridiculous on me. I actually have a whole wig I need to try and sell on the exchange forum.  Its called First Lady by Its a Wig. 

I make my own half wigs. I am 4b natural and I use the Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture. I usually air dry the hair and slightly blow dry the front of my hair and wear it with a headband. Occasionally I will straighten my hair and the eprt. Both ways most people think it is my hair. 

I can't cornrow so my hair is just in plaits under the wig. I detangle, shampoo, steam DC every two weeks. I may need to start washing weekly w/summer coming up or at least doing a light shampoo in between while the plaits are still in. 

I tried a few of the kinky/curly textured popular hair brands, but just wasn't feeling it. They were mostly too big and bushy looking for my tastes. Plus my hair doesn't have a defined curl patten so they did not match my texture.


----------



## Lady S (Apr 14, 2011)

Imani said:


> I don't know why i'm not on this challenge. Will PM the OP. I have been wearing half wigs for a while now. Have yet to find a whole wig that doesn't look absolutely ridiculous on me. *I actually have a whole wig I need to try and sell on the exchange forum.  Its called First Lady by Its a Wig. *
> 
> I make my own half wigs. I am 4b natural and I use the Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture. I usually air dry the hair and slightly blow dry the front of my hair and wear it with a headband. Occasionally I will straighten my hair and the eprt. Both ways most people think it is my hair.
> 
> ...



What was it about the wig you didn't like?

Why do you think they look ridiculous on you?  When I get wigs, one of the first things I do is thin them out with some thinning shears I got from ulta.  They remove the bulk and make it less "wiggy."  I've learned from YT, sometimes you have to work with them to make them work.  I will use hair product in a second (since I'm a product junkie, that's not really that hard to do ).  

I've also learned through trial & error what styles work for me.  I can't deal with anything longer then shoulder length and I struggle with straight hair falling into my face.  I think it's also mental.  Sometimes what you think looks obviously like a wig, looks natural  to others.  

And that was my unsolicited opinion. :Blush2:


----------



## Drtondalia (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies!! 
Still wiggin it. Right now I'm rocking my new Sesationall Lauren LF with an inch of my own hair out in the front. Today was really humid and my own hair frizzed up on me so there is a noticeable difference in texture 
I pride myself on excellent blending then this happens>>>>oh well I get off in another hour so I'll live. 

Other than that my hair rentention is comming along wonderfully
I recently made shoulder length 

Hows it going ladies??


----------



## Lady S (Apr 26, 2011)

My hair is doing better since the tragedy which was the hi-rez dye job.  

Also, for those who have big heads or a lot of hair, Janet Collection wigs are really good.  At least, in my experience.


----------



## B3e (Apr 27, 2011)

Back under a wig. removed braids monday. rocked a halfwig Tue. rediscovered my lost Carmen and will probably rock it until graduation. My hair is cornrowed underneath. I intend to oil daily, scalp massage, and baggy before bed to retain heat/moisture.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 27, 2011)

Curly wigs will continue to be my staple protective style this summer. I own about 15-20 :embarrassed: I plan on renewing them with a wash, cutting out the frizzy parts and scrunching with a foaming wrap lotion.


----------



## Imani (Apr 27, 2011)

Lady S said:


> What was it about the wig you didn't like?
> 
> Why do you think they look ridiculous on you?  When I get wigs, one of the first things I do is thin them out with some thinning shears I got from ulta.  They remove the bulk and make it less "wiggy."  I've learned from YT, sometimes you have to work with them to make them work.  I will use hair product in a second (since I'm a product junkie, that's not really that hard to do ).
> 
> ...



Lady S  I did play around with it. The wig is short (above SL) and light, no thinning needed, thats why I chose it based on the pics. No matter what I did, it still looked a mess to me.


----------



## Lady S (Apr 27, 2011)

Imani said:


> Lady S  I did play around with it. The wig is short (above SL) and light, no thinning needed, thats why I chose it based on the pics. No matter what I did, it still looked a mess to me.




That sucks Imani but I have to admit, I've had to bury some wigs for there negative impact on my appearance. LOL


----------



## mezzogirl (May 10, 2011)

I placed my first order ever with Ebonyline.com.  Order was placed on April 26th.  A week later, (last Tuesday) I called to check on it and was told it would go out the next day (Wed).  I was starting to check for deliveries when friday I got an email from Ebonyline saying they could not get the wig from manufacturer, do I want a different one?  Must have been lying when they told me it was going out the previous Wed.  I called the company and what do you know, they do have the wig I ordered. It is May 10th and I'm stil waiting and it's May 10th. NO wig.


----------



## Lady S (May 10, 2011)

mezzogirl said:


> I placed my first order ever with Ebonyline.com.  Order was placed on April 26th.  A week later, (last Tuesday) I called to check on it and was told it would go out the next day (Wed).  I was starting to check for deliveries when friday I got an email from Ebonyline saying they could not get the wig from manufacturer, do I want a different one?  Must have been lying when they told me it was going out the previous Wed.  I called the company and what do you know, they do have the wig I ordered. It is May 10th and I'm stil waiting and it's May 10th. NO wig.



I've ordered from ebonyline.com and they take forever to ship.  I don't like them at all.  Are you going to dispute the charge w/ your credit card company?


----------



## Drtondalia (May 11, 2011)

mezzogirl said:


> I placed my first order ever with Ebonyline.com. Order was placed on April 26th. A week later, (last Tuesday) I called to check on it and was told it would go out the next day (Wed). I was starting to check for deliveries when friday I got an email from Ebonyline saying they could not get the wig from manufacturer, do I want a different one? Must have been lying when they told me it was going out the previous Wed. I called the company and what do you know, they do have the wig I ordered. It is May 10th and I'm stil waiting and it's May 10th. NO wig.


 

I use samsbeauty.com. I get my orders within the same week. I've heard horror stories about lots of wig sites, Sorry you're going through this. 

I went through something similar with a clothes site. they just kept saying the package was on the way but the tracking number they gave me didn't work. Finally I got someone in customer service that told me the package was still in the warehouse. I had paid for two day shipping and everything.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 11, 2011)

I'm ready for a new wig!

I've been watching YT all week to narrow down my choices, and then I hit the BSS to see them in person.

I want something avcurly or wavy, sexy style for the weekend, and a straight style for work.


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2011)

I am looking to purchase 2 half wigs for summer wear during the Memorial weekend. Hopefully, I will find two cute curly styles because it gets so hot here during the summer.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm tried to touching my hair! 

I'm going to a braid shop to have them cornrow it with a small amount extension hair (just pass my length to keep my ends protected) so that I can wear it prefectly flat and tucked under my lace wig all spring/summer!


----------



## CurliDiva (May 18, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

I'm heading to ATL for the long Memorial weekend - are there any wig/hair/bss stores that I should check while visiting?????


----------



## Drtondalia (May 20, 2011)

It's nothing like cracking open a new half wig to get your day started off right!

That was me this morning. I was in my LaFasta all week but it was on its third week and you know how synthetic hair is, it was getting all mattted on the ends in some spots. I was cool with the look all week cause it was raining anyway. But last night I had to attend a friends Birthday Party and I didn't want to go looking whack . Plus she's a hair dresser and she would have been looking at me like . 
The name of my new half wig is Mint Slice; a cocktail wig and after brushing it out I love love love her. 

One thing i don't understand about wig companies is why they don't style their wig better in the advertisements? Cause my wigs never look like the package pic.....it always looks better. But you have to take a gamble when you buy and hope for the best.


I will post pics later.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 11, 2011)

Still wigging it!


----------



## Drtondalia (Jul 2, 2011)

Update on my progress:

After six months of using half wigs and lace fronts here are the results


















I'm Happy!


----------



## Lady S (Jul 4, 2011)

I haven't bought a wig in awhile.  It don't feel right! LOL  I haven't been wearing my wigs.  I wore my hair in twists and now feel pressure to continue wearing my real hair.  :Blush2:


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 5, 2011)

In lieu of small setbacks as of late, I am now back to wiggin' it. This is what comes natural to me...not weaves, box braids or kinky twists...just WIGS.  I know how to take care of my hair this way and it seems to grow best under wigs...so here I go again.

Currently in Its a Wig (AMA) Color: 1 (Human Hair) It was styled at the wig shop and is hella fierce.  This is also my first Human Hair wig and it is soooo much better than synthetic hair.  Why didn't I try this sooner?!?!?  I think I'm gonna try and keep this one for a while.


----------



## tdwillis (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^Thanks for that. I want to buy a human hair wig also, but I am scared to buy online. Any pics or a website?


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally, I bought this wig. It looked so pretty to me!






...BUT when I put it on, it just seemed like WAYYYYYYYY too much hair so I cut it...A LOT! 











What ya'll think???


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so happy to see this challenge! *I'm in!/B] I have been wearing a wig this whole time and will continue to do so until the end of the year. My regimen is simple... I wash, condition, detangle and cornrow my hair once a week. I moisturize my hair with a light mist of water and seal with whatever oil mix I have made whenever my hair feels dry (about every 2 to 3 days) in-between washes. And repeat!*


----------



## Lady S (Jul 7, 2011)

Mane.Attraction said:


> Finally, I bought this wig. It looked so pretty to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks very natural on you!  I have the same half wig, but I keep it thick and poofy.  I love it.


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Lady S! I was sooooooooo scared to cut it because I thought it was going to mess it up!


----------



## PittiPat (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm still rocking Jamacian Girl.  I keep repurchasing it over and over, so everyone at works actually thinks it's my real hair.  However, I would like to change it up a bit, so I'm looking at San Francisco and/or Verona Girl.


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 23, 2011)

I am in love with OUTRE's halfwigs, and it doesn't help my addiction that my BSS has almost every one of their half wigs in stock in a brown #2. Had to make some tough decisions lol...just got Nene this weekend! Loving her, but I cut her 5 inches. It was just too much hair for me.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

I'm back to wearing my wigs daily as of last week. I actually stopped wearing them for about 6 months  Now I'm back on track with the Mommy wig. My hair is braided underneath and I am applying a sulfur oil to my scalp daily 

HHG!


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 28, 2011)

I've ben wiggin it for a full month now.  I normally have to get a new one at this point but AMA still looks good (perhaps its because this one is human hair).  I did wash out for the first time tonight.  Its air drying now.  I hope it will still look the same.  I've got my flat iron on deck, lol.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Prevail


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 30, 2011)

Mane.Attraction  Those wigs suit your face well.


As for me, after washing and airdrying my wig (AMA), I couldn't get it to "fall" right so I took it to the wig shop for a "wash and restyle" (15 bucks).  This will be my first time using this service and I'm hoping it turns out great.  While at the shop, I purchased Chelsea by Born Free (Human Hair/Color 1).  I'm on a human hair kick.  It looks so real, lol.  Pun intended.


Bump Bump Bump, because it has been way too quiet up in here.  Where is everyone and how are you all doing?


----------



## nisemac (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm only 2 1/2 weeks in. i orderd two half wigs/ponytails--Creta girl (1b/30) and Badu (from superbeautydepot.com). i recently learned how to cornrow and, after major trimming of Creta girl (not quite ready for that much hair), i wear her with a headband. i tried Badu, an afro puff--but she's more of a pony tail and unfortunately the color was wrong (1b). since my order was split, i have another Badu coming in the right color and an Isis Red Carpet Premiere half wig/pony tail TP 04, and New Born Free's Chade. I've also ordered from hairsisters.com Freetress' Tracy and Celtic girl.  Can't wait for them to arrive.

so far my routine has been to shampoo once a week (its been hot!), cowash mid-week. deep condition weekly, leave-in and seal with coconut oil or shea butter. i'm moisturing my ends every night and wrapping my hair.   i'm finding that, with the heat and humidity, the back of my hair eventually comes loose (fine 3c part). 

i joined LHCF at the beginning of July, starting with a 2in twa (after semi-bc 2 1/2 inches of color/hardwater damage in May). Rigth now, I get very little breaking or shedding, and I've noticed I'm not having as big an issue with SSK like before. I plan to check for growth at the end of August to see if my reg is working. I plan to use full wigs for the winter, and researching videos on YT on making my own wig.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm taking a break from the wigs for the moment. Been wearing my hair in mini-twists for a week now and will see how long that last then it's back to wigs.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 8, 2011)

What are u ladies doing with ur hair under the wig to keep it flat?


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 9, 2011)

do you have to wear a wig cap with a lace front? Can you also do a satin scarf with it?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 21, 2011)

Mane.Attraction said:


> Finally, I bought this wig. It looked so pretty to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks cute!  That was my very first half-wig many many years ago.  That started me on my journey lol.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a general question: do you ladies wear ONE wig until it tangles up or do you wear different styles of wigs?  I usually wear one wig (Outre Jessica) until it tangles and then pull out a new one, but I want to mix it up in terms of styles like curls one day, wavy the next couple days, straight the next, etc.  I get bored easily when I wear one look all the time.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 21, 2011)

Apologies ladies as I never updated any info here but I have worn a wig 90% of the time. I'm back in! # Be on the look out for 'type 4' wigs now. At least some curlies anyway.

TIA.

PS. blackberry815 I've kept my hair in 'rows; or twists when rushing after a wash, pinning the extended 'tail' between each row.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 22, 2011)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I have a general question: do you ladies wear ONE wig until it tangles up or do you wear different styles of wigs? I usually wear one wig (Outre Jessica) until it tangles and then pull out a new one, but I want to mix it up in terms of styles like curls one day, wavy the next couple days, straight the next, etc. I get bored easily when I wear one look all the time.


 
I was mixing it up, but this past year I've been sticking with one style.


----------



## nisemac (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been wigging since 8/1 but joined LHCF at the beginning of July.  I think i finally have my routine and PS down. it really feels good!

I've been looking at more wigs...really trying to find my style.  I currently wear Creta girl, which I cut down significantly and even removed a few tracks--she was just too much for me. i wear her every day and she's been holding up really well.  

i've got an order thru hairwigharlem for some shorter, human hair wigs but am still trying to find 'the' one.  i think, because i've kept my own hair short for so long, i'm not quite comfortable with the longer wigs, even though I've found many that match my own hair texture.

I mentioned in another thread about transitioning wigs--start short and then switch up in length to match my hair growth. when you think about it, you don't go from short to long overnight, so in my head it kinda makes sense.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 23, 2011)

nisemac that's so true. I've been trying to find wigs that are similar to my texture but haven't found anything yet.

Have enjoyed people simply thinking I relax my hair though.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 23, 2011)

Double Post.


----------



## RDT (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, is this the Outre Quick Weave Synthetic Hair Half Wig - Tammy?


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 23, 2011)

Taking another mini-break from the wigs this week since it has been so hot; been wearing a braid out instead. Will start back to wearing my wigs next week.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 28, 2011)

Took a break this summer, now back in the wigs!!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 28, 2011)

Just ordered some new wigs.  I'm tired of "Chelsea", lol.  I'll post up when the new ones arrive.


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 20, 2011)

Took a break from the wig wearing off and on for about 3 weeks. Now that I'm working out regularly it has become a bit annoying to have to deal with my hair on a daily basis so I'm going back to the wigs.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been doing some wig shopping online and here's what I'm looking at:

Freetress Equal - Hera
Freetress Equal - Parson
Freetress Equal - Sonel

Although, I did find something comparable to Sonel. It's "Gina" in the "It's a Wig" line. And here I am wearing her: 









I'm also looking at some hot wigs from Beshe. Check out:

Kimmy
Prima

Mmmm hmmm. *snaps* I'm having too much fun shopping. I hope I can find these locally. I really prefer trying them on.

So there! That's my check in.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2011)

Im still wearing my wigs I took a two week break and bunned but I didn't like how much product I had to use to get my hair smooth so back to my wigs right now in wearing an olive oil and Shea infused wig cap

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## Imani (Sep 22, 2011)

I've worn wigs pretty much all of 2011 except for twice when I got my hair flat ironed. I wore it out 2 weeks each time I think. And recently wore some twists for two weeks. Will see my hair out and flat ironed for the first time in several months; so hopefully all this wig wearing has been beneficial.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 21, 2011)

Will there be a Wig challenge for 2012?


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 23, 2011)

CurliDiva - I saw that the leader of another challenge has the participants "thank" her rather than to try to track the members herself.  You may consider doing the same for the next challenge if you plan to continue in 2012.

I'm just joining this challenge.  I know I missed most of this year, but I just got a fab new wig and will consider myself an honorary member for the remainder of the year.  

It's the Mod Mohawk, but I wear it in a solid #2.  I really like the honey color in this one, but it didn't seem appropriate for work.  I love this wig to bits, and plan to rock it for the next 8 months until I reach MBL.  Then six more months of wigs until my WL!!!  (Yes, I'm excited to be aiming toward WL next year):






This is my current hair.  I haven't straightened it since I chopped it off in 2009... waiting for BSL.  I don't have any very good length shots, but I'll take some for the 2012 challenge:








CurliDiva said:


> Its easier to have people pm me that they want to be taken off (only a few) the list than to have all "400" emailing me to add them back on for 2011 from last year.....
> 
> I broke up this list into (4) post because I ran out of space in 2010 and couldn't add new names - THERE ARE LOTS, LOTS OF WOMEN WIGGING IT!


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 24, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Will there be a Wig challenge for 2012?


 
SURE THING!  Wigs are becoming the new "black" in the world of protective styling.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 24, 2011)

CurliDiva said:


> SURE THING!  Wigs are becoming the new "black" in the world of protective styling.



Count me in from now!!! 

I'm making a new 3/4 wig for the holiday season. I need to have about 4 nice ones to get me on my way for 2012.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 25, 2011)

Still wigging it.


----------

